# Is there a plant that smells like cotton candy?



## pheasantplucker

Today, my wife and I mowed our property. Twice during the cutting I could smell cotton candy. Very distinctive. So this evening as my wife and I are driving home, I say to her guess what I smelled today while I was mowing. She said, "I dunno Pig poop?" I say, "Naw...this is something that smelled good." Her response was, "I smelled cotton candy while I was mowing." I am not making this up. There must be a plant that smells like cotton candy. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## chickenista

Upon googling I came up with a Katsura tree.
Or a balsam.

If it is something that you are mowing over, that changes it a bit.
Could be sweetgrass or costmary (from an old homestead, but doubtful) both smell like vanilla.


----------



## pheasantplucker

This was something we were mowing...


----------



## fffarmergirl

I often smell something like cotton candy while I'm walking in the woods. I wonder if it is Arbutus??


----------



## mistletoad

A slipping belt on the mower.


----------



## Yldrosie

I don't know about where you live, but here in Nevada, when the Russian olive trees bloom the whole neighborhood smells like cotton candy. It's intoxicating it's so strong. I just love it!


----------



## secuono

I get very nice smells when mowing, too. Cotton candy, vanilla, mint and others. But I never know which plant it was and no idea what the plants I'm staring at are..


----------



## thequeensblessing

Around here while mowing you always get the intoxicating smells of wild onion and/or wild garlic. While I love both, I'd rather have my yard smell cotton candy for hours after mowing than onions and garlic!


----------



## newfieannie

sweet woodruff smells lovely when you touch it or mow over it but i couldn't say if it smells like cotton candy because i've never smelled that. ~Georgia.


----------

